# Stone veneer over wood siding



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Contacting the manufacturer should get you the approved installation instructions for your application.
They might be on their website.


----------



## CustomMadeStone (Jul 31, 2011)

I believe it's better to remove the timber siding. Its 20 yo and you're going to install the stone veneer on it? normally, stone veneer lasts for 25 -50 years easily but what about your old timber siding under. will it last another 5-10-15years? I'm not sure.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

How could the stone work get properly flashed into the siding if the old siding is left on??

Better make a few more calls----I never heard of that method of installation.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

Sticking it to the siding is not a proper installation method.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

The only kind of siding I could see staying on and working realistically is something like T-111, or of course real brick. As Mike stated, correct flashing will be complicated, if at all possible. Don't fall for the old mis-conception that "Lick & Stick" stone is water-proof


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The wood will rot with out the routine availability of circulating air.

End of story.:yes:


----------

